# 1 month old Cockatiel chicks have fledged what do I do to keep them hand tame?



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

My two lovely 1 month old cockatiel chicks (hatched 13th Nov) have trimmed off weight for fledging and are now flying around the aviary with the other birds. But I want them to be hand tame rather than wild like the aviary birds. They won't readily accept food by hand from us yet so we are taking them out of the aviary everyday now and keeping them inside with us for 2 or so hours then putting them back in the aviary for the parents to feed. They fly around the house a bit, I really don't want to clip their wings since they have just started flying it would seem unfair and cruel but I hope they don't fly into anything and get hurt. I'd love to be able to hand feed them but the parents raised them and are probably still feeding them now. 

What should I do, I don't want them to go wild and unfriendly like the aviary birds.....hand tame tiels rock....should I keep these two siblings together or separate them for taming? They sit in a cage indoors or in our laps when inside. You can see them sitting together on the top perch far right in the aviary in the 2nd photo and in my son's room (they love the piano) in the 1st photo look like plain grey's to me


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone  ?????


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

They are so beautiful  always loved the grey little fellows. In my experience with young cockatiels are that you should keep handling them and spent loads time with them giving them much love and attention. Hope I was of help :grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You could keep them inside with you for longer, or permanently so it's easier for you to be around them and handle them. You could also separate them for one-on-one taming sessions, but that might upset them a bit until they get used to it. Ultimately, though, if you spend loads of time with them and develop a bond, even if they're kept in the aviary, they shouldn't turn into wild birds.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

bring them inside as often as possible and make being with you the best thing they can do! Use treats, toys, cuddles, whatever they like  Clipping them at that age would actually be very bad for their mental and physical development. They are also at a good age to harness train, have you thought of doing that? just make friends with them, that is all it takes to keep a bird tame.


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the replies guys. At this stage I'm bringing one at a time inside for about an hour to sit on my shoulder while I watch tv. If I bring both inside they tend to fly around more and I'm scared of them getting injured. The parents are still feeding them and I haven't seen either of them feed themselves yet so I won't bring them out of the aviary for too long yet, they are 5 weeks old now. One is a bit friendlier than the other but they both look the same so I don't know which is which yet. They do not readily accept food from me and as I said are still being fed by the parents.


----------



## muso (Aug 31, 2011)

They are inside today picking at seed and munching on Millet spray  Back into the aviary after tea


----------

